# Arcane Strife review: 4/5



## Dextra (May 31, 2003)

http://www.enworld.org/reviews/index.php?sub=yes&where=active&reviewer=ernest+t+hams&product=AS

"Spellbooks face some stiff competition due in part to the first two on the market being Relics & Rituals in print and the Book of Eldritch Might in PDF. When compared to these two icons of the d20 spellbook, Arcane Strife can stand proud."

And since I'm responsible for the selection of the art:

"I was glad to see the art in the printer edition of the PDF, because the art is EXCELLENT. I sit in awe of Scott Purdy, Brian England and Frank Krug, who help set the dark and bloody feel of the book"


----------

